# Calling all Sibe experts, could there be some Sibe in this mix?



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

Just wondering. Better pics when I get her home on Thursday.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I kind of see Husky and Shar Pei...


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Well the size makes me think possibly... but honestly I see more shepherd of some kind than Husky.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't really think it looks like a shar-pei... it has absolutely 0 indication of wrinkles between its brows that usually comes with a shar-pei mix. It's tail almost makes it look like it has a foxes tail..

My best guess would be some type of shepherd x black Norwegian elkhound?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't see sharpei; I could believe husky but I also see mostly shepherd.

Anyway... in most cases, breedsin a mix doesn't really matter - it's about the individual dog.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I think it's fun to try and guess what kind of breeds are in a dog - It may also give a clue or an indication of what kind of temperament to expect, and also what kind of health issues to look out for, but you are right in that the bottom line is how good the dog is.


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> I don't really think it looks like a shar-pei... it has absolutely 0 indication of wrinkles between its brows that usually comes with a shar-pei mix. It's tail almost makes it look like it has a foxes tail..
> 
> My best guess would be some type of shepherd x black Norwegian elkhound?


Norwegian Elkhounds are a little too rare were I'm at. They are beautiful though. 

Here's her states:
2yrs old
Found as a stare with two puppies. 
Medium/Longish coat, not super soft,rough almost, I think she is double coated ( I have no experience with double coated breeds, so I might be wrong). 
Between 25-40lbs
Medium Height
Does not bay, howl (that I know of) and is really quiet for a dog in a shelter environment (I've hear her only bark once and it was impressive). 
Plays with tennis balls/toys, but rarely brings them back. Likes to toss them up into the air and play by herself. 
I don't know if this means anything, but she has decided she likes me and only me. She is friendly towards other people (not standoffish or aggressive), but would rather be with me. If someone else had her out and I was in a pen next to her with another dog, she would blow off that person and come over to the fence and watch me. 
Loves water. 
Does not climb fences or attempt to herd anything. 
Gets along with other dogs and ignores cats.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I see absolutely no Sharpei at all. I could totally believe Husky/GSD though. Pretty dog!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah I could believe something like Chow x GSD x Husky or something like that

but honestly with mutts it's hard to tell!


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> I think it's fun to try and guess what kind of breeds are in a dog - It may also give a clue or an indication of what kind of temperament to expect, and also what kind of health issues to look out for, but you are right in that the bottom line is how good the dog is.


You're right, she's the perfect dog, no matter what she is. 
I just want to know what making her look so wolfish. 
The wolfishness is what the shelter staff thinks made people avoid her, the same with the obvious bully breed dogs. We've had Mals, GSDs and GSD Xs, Chow Xs, fly out the door, but this girl has only had ONE person interested in her, besides me. That person said she was "too big" and then adopted a dog the same size, but a short coated b&t Pit X Lab. (Before someone is allowed to adopt they must interact with the dog in an exercise pen for awhile, they looked like they were going to climb the fence when she came near and only relaxed a little when thier Shih Tzu barked her into a corner).


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

This probably isn't ALL that helpful, but definitely looks like a shepherd X northern breed IMO. The nose looks like that of a northern breed, and the ears of a NB coupled with a Shepherd like a GSD would (again, imo) cause her to look more 'wolfish'. If I knew where she was and where you were I would probably be stealing her away from you - the fact that she looks wolfish is what _drew_ me to her.


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> This probably isn't ALL that helpful, but definitely looks like a shepherd X northern breed IMO. The nose looks like that of a northern breed, and the ears of a NB coupled with a Shepherd like a GSD would (again, imo) cause her to look more 'wolfish'. If I knew where she was and where you were I would probably be stealing her away from you - the fact that she looks wolfish is what _drew_ me to her.


I'm far, far away from you.:biggrin1:
Texas, less then 300 miles from the Mexican border.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ezio said:


> I'm far, far away from you.:biggrin1:
> Texas, less then 300 miles from the Mexican border.


Ugh.. you are far.. but she's so pretty, and we have so much snow for her still!

You're doing a great thing, really. She's so lucky to have you


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Ugh.. you are far.. but she's so pretty, and we have so much snow for her still!
> 
> You're doing a great thing, really. She's so lucky to have you


She would love the snow, I would love it too; easier to find a black dog on a white background!:rockon: But, alas, I haven't seen snow in over 7 years and I hate really cold weather. 

The shelter staff was getting worried she'd remain at the shelter for life (the only other solid black dog has been there *SINCE 2008*, but he has digging/baying/escaping, general "houndy" issues (Bloodhound X Lab) so that plays into it too). Or that someone would adopt her and leave her chained up in front of their house, happens alot in this area.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Her little ears and her coat make me think husky. GSD x Husky is a reasonably common mix and they look pretty "wolfy". A lot of the "wolf hybrids" you see sold on CL are actually that mix or GSD x malamute or something in those line, throw in some husky, Alaskan husky, sometimes even pyr for size. My husky x shepherd is 36lbs (was just weighed for her spay last week). My girls ears are huge though. 


I need more recent pictures of her but she is wearing "the cone of shame" right now so she won't chew her stitches. She has more coat now that she is mature but not as much as your girl. Could be a little chow or she just has more coat.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Ezio said:


> You're right, she's the perfect dog, no matter what she is.
> I just want to know what making her look so wolfish.
> The wolfishness is what the shelter staff thinks made people avoid her, the same with the obvious bully breed dogs. We've had Mals, GSDs and GSD Xs, Chow Xs, fly out the door, but this girl has only had ONE person interested in her, besides me. That person said she was "too big" and then adopted a dog the same size, but a short coated b&t Pit X Lab. (Before someone is allowed to adopt they must interact with the dog in an exercise pen for awhile, *they looked like they were going to climb the fence when she came near* and only relaxed a little when thier Shih Tzu barked her into a corner).


What's the quickest way to get a dog to act aggressively towards you? Act really afraid of it!

I really feel like there's GSD in that dog. GSDs have that intense stare that people think of as "wolfy", plus her ears and muzzle scream GSD to me.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

my dog as a kid was a shar pei and had multiple litters with various breeds. not all of the puppies looked wrinkly or had loose skin. we watched several grow to adulthood.


----------

